# FS/ FT - 77 Gallon tank, 22G Long, Wood, XP 2 / 3, and Heater, Beamswork LED 400



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Manzanita Woods (Big Pieces)- $25 each (buy 4 get one free)

PM me or Contact me on my cell at 604 - 441 - 6667 before 3pm or anytime on weekends or just send me a text.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

PM sent~


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

i didnt get a pm yet.... LOL


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## Adam Sandler (Oct 31, 2012)

Is the tank still available?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Yes it is give me a pm or text


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Added LED!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

PM sunshine, he was looking for one.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump looking to sell before i post on cl


----------



## lewisk (Nov 3, 2012)

can you send me more pic of the driftwood ? thx


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

can i get ur phone number? ill text you pictures.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump bumpppp


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump some items gone


----------



## santeclaws (Aug 3, 2012)

Dimensions of the 77G?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Stand
15 high
50 long
20 wi

Tank
16 inch wi
24 and a half inch high
48 inch long


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amaizng Red Dragon FH There ! Really Good Deal for those stuffs ! Good Luck for The Sales !


blurry said:


> Beamswork LED 400 24"-30" - SOLD (Barely used comes with original package)
> 
> Manzanita Woods (Big Pieces)- $25 each (buy 4 get one free)
> 
> ...


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bumppp


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bumppppppppp


----------

